
Applying machine learning to mammography screening for breast cancer - tuxguy
https://deepmind.com/blog/applying-machine-learning-mammography/
======
tuxguy
[https://deepmind.com/applied/deepmind-health/working-
nhs/hea...](https://deepmind.com/applied/deepmind-health/working-nhs/health-
research-tomorrow/cancer-research-imperial-optimam/)

[http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/newsandeventspggrp/imperialcolleg...](http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/newsandeventspggrp/imperialcollege/newssummary/news_23-11-2017-15-55-49?hootPostID=9817a1f6532b31c1c6286bf9485df975)

